# Elmo wants to kill you



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Toddler's Talking Elmo Book Asks 'Who Wants To Die?':voorhees: 
Company Receives Several Complaints

A mother in Dallas is one of several parents complaining about a new interactive book for toddlers in which Sesame Street character Elmo asks "who wants to die?" according to a Local 6 News report.
Family members said 16-month-old Miranda Boll's new book, "Potty Time With Elmo," was supposed to teach an interactive lesson using voice commands.

However, when the book's buttons are pressed, it reportedly says something it is not supposed to -- "who wants to die?"

"It's a sick joke," mother Angela Bolls said. "If it's a joke then it's a bad one, you know? And it's not necessary. It's inappropriate."

Bolls said she checked another copy of the same book and found that it says something completely different; "Who wants to try to go potty?"

The company that makes the book said it has had several complaints concerning the book, according to the report.:xbones:


----------

